# Will this midi device work for REW and BFD?



## auburnu008 (Dec 21, 2006)

I was going to order the UM1X unit, but was wondering if the device listed below will do the same thing? It is a 1/3 of the price. Thanks in advance.

cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170273043195


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Working link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170273043195


----------



## auburnu008 (Dec 21, 2006)

Anyone know if this will work?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks like it should.


----------



## auburnu008 (Dec 21, 2006)

thank you


----------

